

Oh the irony of Google's doodle today - benburleson

Celebrating the 123rd Anniversary of Yosemite National Park on the day it is shut down.
======
dabernathy89
At first glance I thought it was a passive aggressive comment on the shutdown.

------
AznHisoka
Wait.. it's shutdown? I booked tickets to visit there later this year.. What
to do now?

~~~
positivejam
It's not shutdown permanently. The U.S. federal government is on the brink of
shutting down due to a political dispute. It won't likely last very long, so
your trip is probably safe.

Edit - I should qualify that: there's no real way of knowing how long it will
be shut down. These shutdowns don't happen all that frequently, but there was
one during the Clinton administration that lasted 21 days. That's the longest,
I believe. A contingency plan on your part might not hurt, depending on when
your trip is scheduled for.

